# Wilton Icing Coloring?????



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

Can you use this to color CP soap? How well would it work? Has anyone done this? Does it turn your skin colors? Is the lather colored? Things that make you go hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## NatureandNurture (Aug 18, 2009)

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12891

 This person just tried it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks, I just pm'd her to ask her these questions.


----------



## jarvan (Aug 19, 2009)

I will be interested to see Amanda's cut photos and if these are viable colors for soaping, that makes coloring very convenient!


----------



## ChrissyB (Aug 19, 2009)

If my memory serves me correctly, those cake colours can morph, bleed, and fade in cp soap. Due to the high ph of soap, they are not designed for soapmaking.
Although I have heard that people use them to colour bath bombs/fizzers with no trouble.
Colourants made specifically for CP soap are not all that expensive and a little goes a long way.


----------



## Healinya (Aug 19, 2009)

I used it to color cp once when I first started soaping and didn't know that it wasn't for cp. It didn't work at all for me. I used the blue color - which may left a barely noticable hint (that only I noticed) in the soap. When I researched my mistake, I believe I read that it can mess up the ph in cp.

I haven't tried it in hp, I supposed it could work fine if you blend it in oil or glycerin and and it at the end. For now, all I do with the box of 8 is color bath bombs with them (and that $10 box of color will last a lifetime). I just dip a toothpick in the jar and stir it around in the witch hazel to spray the ingredients with it.


----------



## Fairydittle (Aug 19, 2009)

I have used the Wilton food coloring.  When I added it to the soap it would not blend in.  I kept trying to  get it to blend and it just had little globs through out the soap.  The next day when I took it out of the mold, it had turned a pretty pink and had a marbled effect.

I made it about 3 months ago and the soap was wonderful, it does turn my
white wash cloth a light pink color, but it rinses out pretty good. 

I would not use the Wilton food coloring if I was going to sell the soap. Just from personal experience I would not want to buy a bar of soap that was going to bleed the color.


----------



## pipergrey93 (Sep 14, 2014)

I tried it, and as stated above, it didn't blend into the soap but instead just left little colored specks which rub off on your skin, washcloth, etc. Glad I only made a very small batch.


----------



## Meganmischke (Sep 15, 2014)

Did you use the stick blender or just stirring?  If you just stirred you wouldn't be able to throughly mix in. I have used it in a pinch just fine. Maybe I am just lucky.


----------



## pipergrey93 (Sep 15, 2014)

I did not use the stick blender b/c it was starting to thicken too much. I'm hoping when it cures I can at least re-batch it. Right now you can't handle it w/o getting your hands stained.


----------



## CanaDawn (Sep 17, 2014)

Tried it in a rebatch way back when, it didn't work well, and stained/bled.


----------



## SoapWorks (Sep 18, 2014)

My experience is that these will fade or change because of the batter ph.  For your time and money, better off to stick to cp colors.  If you're just goofing to see what you get, then by all means!


----------

